# Depression In College Age Students From Helicopter Parents?



## WhatInThe (Jul 13, 2015)

Some experts think a lot of  depression among college aged students might be linked to helicopter parents. Too much structure in the child's early life can leave them with false expectations.

http://www.slate.com/articles/doubl...ge_age_depression.html?wpsrc=sh_all_dt_tw_top

Personally I think a lot of kids and adults today get upset when things don't go their way or as expected period. They cannot handle stress, disappointment or discomfort all a far cry from actual pain, tragedy or events of actual significance. It's not just helicopter parenting which is bad enough but there are false expectations of instant gratification from technology and/or "a pill" for just about anything.

  I do agree Helicopter parenting leads to too much structure with little or no room for the children's own thought and initiative. They loose the independence they need for motivation.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 13, 2015)

I raised my children to be highly motivated, independent thinkers, able to think outside the box, and work through adversity. Helicopter parenting produces frustrated lemmings IMHO.


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 13, 2015)

I'm in favour of free range parenting, introduced in stages as they develop.


----------



## jujube (Jul 13, 2015)

And then there are the "Bulldozer Parents" who "bulldoze" ahead to make sure there is always smooth sailing ahead in their children's lives.


----------

